# Cucumber sandwhich



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Everybody seems to love a good cucumber snack on Sunday morning.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Guess my duties as head custodian never end....
You'd think the little vegans would like the crust as well.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I feed my bn Zuchinni,and she always eats off the skin of that,seems to like it better then the middle..

does the cucumber sink without boiling first?


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

MtAnimals said:


> I feed my bn Zuchinni,and she always eats off the skin of that,seems to like it better then the middle..
> 
> does the cucumber sink without boiling first?


 I have had no luck getting them to sink - which is why the fork is there. Figured the cucumber would have a tough time floating that LOL.
The BN don't seem to mind chewing around the fork. As for boiling it - I don't. Just slice off a piece, fork it and drop it in.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Immortal1 said:


>


That's cute. Thanks for posting! 



.


----------



## BrassFinger (Mar 8, 2016)

That's awesome! Now you see it! Now you don't! Thanks for sharing!

Chris


----------



## Remmy (Jan 10, 2007)

Your BN look very healthy
My housemate has a tank with several BN. I had some leftover butternut squash in the fridge that wasn't fit for eating, i fed it to them over a span of a few days. Lots of orange fish poop was seen, the whole tank including swordtails and guppies loved it


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Cucumber should sink by itself after a few minutes.
If in a hurry, squeeze the air out under a running tap.
I'm trying to teach my new baby pleco's to eat cucumber, but they seem more intent on sucking on the oak leaves in the tank.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

I always had problems with otto's until i started feeding cucmber and they love it.To make it sink put the slices in a glass of water and nuke on high for 4 minutes than let sit for an hour and they go right to the bottom.Great pics.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

That's awesome. Great pics!


----------

